# Sony Colors - Something Wrong With It?



## mppix (Aug 28, 2018)

Optoma UHZ65 vs Sony VPL-VW385ES video projector





Both are calibrated (this should put to rest the argument that one can "easily" get the same colors from any source/camera).

The comparison shows why I'm no fan of Sony colors - to me they often (not always) seem to exaggerate greens that I consider detrimental on portraits or warm scenes.

I wonder how others see this?


----------



## MickDK (Sep 21, 2018)

Well some people don't agree with you...

"As I followed through the review on my, it seemed that the Sony displayed an overall superior brightness and level of detail. I own an Optoma UHD65 and I am contemplating an upgrade. I was leaning towards the Sony VW285ES, primarily because it also presumably offers remote firmware upgrades and offers 3D support and I feel your review confirmed that decision. I tried very hard to pay very close attention when you pointed out differences in detail, but each time you noted the difference in favor of the Optoma, it looked like the Sony was actually better."

https://www.projectorcentral.com/sony-vpl-vw285es-4k-projector-review.htm

"But the other outstanding performance factor on the VW285ES is the precision color balance in the D65 color presets. You don't need to bother calibrating this projector to get a perfectly beautiful, natural, and extremely satisfying video picture. Just select Cinema Film 1 or 2, or Reference, and you're all set."

I for one don't buy the "Sony green" argument (the exception being their 1+2. generation A7 camera series - the 3. generation fixed that).

I've seen countless YT videos comparing, testing etc and found issues with all of them (using laptop monitor TN panels for comparing colors, different lenses used, bad PP...). 

The most common problem seems to be confirmation bias. It doesn't matter whether people are using Canon, Nikon or Sony gear. I seen a YT video where people where comparing two images preferring image A over image B because B was "too green" - where almost everybody in the comment section thought A was "too green" - yes confirmation bias is so much fun (not really) 

Personally I've used both 5D3, A7R2 and A7R3 - and the images I get from the A7R3 seem to invoke the most positive response of my 'audience'. Why I don't know. But my theory is that your choice of raw converter and it's profiles is much more important than the difference between say the 5D3 and A7R3.

In the end.... if you think X (projector/camera/TV) makes for a better picture than Y - then go for gear X and be happy with it!


----------

